# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چطوری کم بخوابم ولی تمرکزم کم نشه

## morteza.ka

میخوام 5 ساعت بخوابم  :Yahoo (21):  چطوری طول روز سرحال باشم ؟ چه کار کنم تمرکزم پایین نیاد ؟

----------


## Fawzi

> میخوام 5 ساعت بخوابم  چطوری طول روز سرحال باشم ؟ چه کار کنم تمرکزم پایین نیاد ؟


چرا تمایل داری از ساعت خوابت بزنی برای درس؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## morteza.ka

> چرا تمایل داری از ساعت خوابت بزنی برای درس؟


چون به کمبود وقت برخوردم

----------


## Fawzi

> چون به کمبود وقت برخوردم


ساعت خوابتون چقدره؟
منظورتونو واضح بگید از کمبود وقت ؟ (دیر شرو کردن ، سرکار رفتن یا ..؟)
مطمئنید از وقتای مرده طول روز هم بهره میبرید ؟

----------


## morteza.ka

> ساعت خوابتون چقدره؟
> منظورتونو واضح بگید از کمبود وقت ؟ (دیر شرو کردن ، سرکار رفتن یا ..؟)
> مطمئنید از وقتای مرده طول روز هم بهره میبرید ؟


یونی میرفتم تازه شروع کردم . میدونم وقت مرده زیاد دارم ولی اینم میخوام امتحان کنم .

----------


## Alir3zaa

> میخوام 5 ساعت بخوابم  چطوری طول روز سرحال باشم ؟ چه کار کنم تمرکزم پایین نیاد ؟


منم خیلی دلم میخاد اینکارو کنم ولی نمیدونم چجوری
بیشتر فکر میکنم ژنتیکی و ارثی باشه. چون من خودم کلا همیشه خواب ام  :Yahoo (21): 
از اونطرف ملت توی خوابگاه ساعت 3 میخوابن ساعت 7 صبح از خواب بیدار میشن از عموقناد هم سرحال تر هستن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## morteza.ka

> منم خیلی دلم میخاد اینکارو کنم ولی نمیدونم چجوری
> بیشتر فکر میکنم ژنتیکی و ارثی باشه. چون من خودم کلا همیشه خواب ام 
> از اونطرف ملت توی خوابگاه ساعت 3 میخوابن ساعت 7 صبح از خواب بیدار میشن از عموقناد هم سرحال تر هستن


شاید درس نمیخونن خو . آدم تا وقتی درس نمیخونه همه چی اکیه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Seyed Chester

> میخوام 5 ساعت بخوابم  چطوری طول روز سرحال باشم ؟ چه کار کنم تمرکزم پایین نیاد ؟


يك جا خوندم افراد موفق ٥ ساعت در شب ميخوابن و ٤ تا ٢٠ دقيقه در طي روز چرت ميزنن كه مجموع ميشه ٦ ساعت و انگار يك ساعت صرفه جويي ميشه
اما خودم نتونستم و شكست خوردم

----------


## morteza.ka

من راحت بیدار میشم ولی تمرکزم کمه مغزم کار نمیکنه . من نمیتونم مبحث حذف کنم . تا شنبه هم باید جمع و جور کنم که خعلی دیره . کمک بنمایید پلیز  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## morteza.ka

> يك جا خوندم افراد موفق ٥ ساعت در شب ميخوابن و ٤ تا ٢٠ دقيقه در طي روز چرت ميزنن كه مجموع ميشه ٦ ساعت و انگار يك ساعت صرفه جويي ميشه
> اما خودم نتونستم و شكست خوردم


4 تا 20 دقیقه میشه 1:20  :Yahoo (4):  حالا شاید امتحان کردم ولی یکی دوبار 4 بار زیاده دیگه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nikolai

به نام خدا
ریتالین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## morteza.ka

> به نام خدا
> ریتالین


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sam7_TA

بنظرم خوابت رو دیگه زیر ۷ساعت نیار... در دراز مدت باعث مشکل می شه... ساعت خواب بدنت رو پیدا کن و همون موقع بخواب!
اینو خودم تست کردم.
مثلا وقتی ۳شب می خوابم، ۱۱و نیم با خستگی زیاد بلند می شم...
ولی مثلا وقتی ۱۲ و نیم می خوابم، خود به خود ساعت ۸ یا نهایتا ۸ و نیم بیدار می شم.
چون وقتی دیرتر می خوابی، خستگی بیشتری باهاته پس نیاز به خواب بیشتری داری و مثلا در اون وقت شب که خسته ای، قطعا نمی تونی با کیفیت بخونی!
بنظرم زود بخواب ک زودی پاشی، خواستی ۱ساعت از خواب شبت کم کن، دیگه کمتر ۶ساعت و نیم نشه و مثلا نیم ساعتم بزار برای ظهر
در مورد مرحله های خواب تحقیق کن که ۴مرحله داریم که هرکدوم بستگی به زمانش داره، مثلا مرحله ی اول در حد ۲۰ دقیقه س ک تو حتی حس نمی کنی که خوابیدی! ولی در واقع مغزت یه استراحت حسابی کرده!!!
بهترینش ۴۰دقیقه س بنظرم... دیگه میل خودته.
یچیز دیگه هم که هست... بنظرم ساعت خوابت رو با ساعت برگزاری کنکور تو ماه های اخر تنظیم کن...
شاید روزای اول یکم سخت باشه چون بدن عادت نداره ولی بعدش عالی می شه!
موفق باشی

----------


## amir.13

> میخوام 5 ساعت بخوابم  چطوری طول روز سرحال باشم ؟ چه کار کنم تمرکزم پایین نیاد ؟


خواب کم کمیت زمان رو بیشتر میکنه ولی بشدت کیفیتش رو میاره پایین.
میزان خواب بین افراد مختلف ، متفاوته ولی توصیه میکنم حداقل ۶ ساعت رو بخوابید.

----------


## Nikolai

> 


آهنگ های انرژی زای برادر سندی هم خیلی پیشنهاد میشه مثله سی یه دخته هاجرو خودمه تو گل می پلکونم : )
داداش با طبیعت خودت نمی تونی بجنگی خب هر کی تو هر سنی تو هر شرایطی یه خواب طبیعی داره رادررو نداره : )

----------


## morteza.ka

> آهنگ های انرژی زای برادر سندی هم خیلی پیشنهاد میشه مثله سی یه دخته هاجرو خودمه تو گل می پلکونم : )


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ebrahim999

والا تا جايي كه من ميدونم اگه استرس زياد باشه با خواب حدود ٦-٥ بازدهي مناسب هست
غير اون جز دارو چيزي به ذهنم نميرسه...
البته شنيدم خواب ميان وعده ميتونه تو كاهش ساعت خواب كمك كن
مثلا ٢ ساعت بعد ظهر بخوابي و ٤ ساعت شب

----------


## Fawzi

> یونی میرفتم تازه شروع کردم . میدونم وقت مرده زیاد دارم ولی اینم میخوام امتحان کنم .


شما اول وقتای مرده رو پر کنید  :Yahoo (4):  با استراحت مغزتون مبادله نکنید  :Yahoo (4): 
اگه واقعا میخوایید ساعت خوابتون کم شه ..سعی نکنید یک شبه به این امر برسید  :Yahoo (21):  حدود ربع ساعت یا نیم ساعت از خوابتون بزنید تا به 5ساعت برسه ، اینجوری مغز راحت تر کنار میاد !
ولی یادتون نره خواب خوب و کافی واقعا مهمه .سعی کنید تا جایی که میتونید از خواب شب نزنید .موفق باشید

----------


## morteza.ka

کسی هست از کم کردن خوابش نتیجه گرفته باشه ؟

----------


## WickedSick

راه های مختلفی هس. یکی بازه-بازه کردن خوابه یکی خواب مطابق تایم سایکل که توی اینترنت هستن همشون.
*ولی مناسب ترین با توجه به وضعیت ایران و خانواده ها و ساعت شروع کنکور و آزمون ها, اینه که ساعت 12 بخوابید تا ساعت 6-7 صبح. بعد از ظهرم اگه دیدید سنگین میشید در حد 30 دقیقه و نه بیشتر استراحت کنین.*
توجه کنین, کمبود خواب به هیچ وجه خوب نیس! ا*گه شما جای 6 ساعت, 5 ساعت بخوابید درسته که یک ساعت بیشتر دارید. ولی از اونور 10 درصد راندمان کل تون کمتر میشه و این چیزی حدود 3-4 ساعت بهتون ضربه میزنه!*
پس اصلا کم نخوابید و زیاد هم نخوابید. بهترین شیوه همین شیوه ای هستش که بالا گفتم.
و برای بار چندم, به جای اینکه از چیز های حیاتیتون مثل غذا و خواب و... بزنین, از تایم مرده تون کم کنین. شما با 6 ساعت خواب و 2 ساعت هم اینور اونور واسه ناهار و شام و.., 16 ساعت میمونه واستون.
حتی به فرض اینکه 15 ساعتم بخونین, ساعت بسیار زیادیه و حتی مازادم هس! پس اصلا از چیزای حیاتیتون نزنین.

----------


## Saboor Zed

مصرف ریتالین برای کاهش خواب و افزایش تمرکز خوب و نتیجه بخشه.
خودم پارسال تحت نظر متخصص اعصاب و روان مصرف کردم و نتیجه ش رو واقعا دیدم اگه اونو مصرف نمیکردم نمیتونستم پزشکی قبول بشم قطعا موثر بود ولی حتما باید زیر نظر پزشک متخصص مصرف بشه.

----------


## morteza.ka

> مصرف ریتالین برای کاهش خواب و افزایش تمرکز خوب و نتیجه بخشه.
> خودم پارسال تحت نظر متخصص اعصاب و روان مصرف کردم و نتیجه ش رو واقعا دیدم اگه اونو مصرف نمیکردم نمیتونستم پزشکی قبول بشم قطعا موثر بود ولی حتما باید زیر نظر پزشک متخصص مصرف بشه.


راستش الان حوصله آزمون و خطا ندارم . میترسم یه مشکلی پیش بیاد که وضعم شبیه اون مثله بشه که میگه حالا خر بیار و باقالی بار کن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## morteza.ka

> راه های مختلفی هس. یکی بازه-بازه کردن خوابه یکی خواب مطابق تایم سایکل که توی اینترنت هستن همشون.
> *ولی مناسب ترین با توجه به وضعیت ایران و خانواده ها و ساعت شروع کنکور و آزمون ها, اینه که ساعت 12 بخوابید تا ساعت 6-7 صبح. بعد از ظهرم اگه دیدید سنگین میشید در حد 30 دقیقه و نه بیشتر استراحت کنین.*
> توجه کنین, کمبود خواب به هیچ وجه خوب نیس! ا*گه شما جای 6 ساعت, 5 ساعت بخوابید درسته که یک ساعت بیشتر دارید. ولی از اونور 10 درصد راندمان کل تون کمتر میشه و این چیزی حدود 3-4 ساعت بهتون ضربه میزنه!*
> پس اصلا کم نخوابید و زیاد هم نخوابید. بهترین شیوه همین شیوه ای هستش که بالا گفتم.
> و برای بار چندم, به جای اینکه از چیز های حیاتیتون مثل غذا و خواب و... بزنین, از تایم مرده تون کم کنین. شما با 6 ساعت خواب و 2 ساعت هم اینور اونور واسه ناهار و شام و.., 16 ساعت میمونه واستون.
> حتی به فرض اینکه 15 ساعتم بخونین, ساعت بسیار زیادیه و حتی مازادم هس! پس اصلا از چیزای حیاتیتون نزنین.


من با 6 ساعتم وضعیت جسمیم مثل همون 5 ساعته خوابه خو  :Yahoo (20):  6 اکیه دکتر یا باز همونم کمه ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

> من با 6 ساعتم وضعیت جسمیم مثل همون 5 ساعته خوابه خو  6 اکیه دکتر یا باز همونم کمه ؟


نه اصلا اینجور نگو 5 خوب نیس. گرچه ممکنه جواب بده! ولی سعی کن 6 بخوابی. 
آره 6 اوکیه ولی دقیقا طبق سایکلی که من میگم باشه ها. یعنی متو میتونی ساعت 3 تا 9 هم بخوابی و باز هم 6 ساعته ولی اینجور میشی عین سال دوم من  :Yahoo (4): 
تا خود ظهر تو خواب بود چشام..
حتما ساعت 12 بخواب تا ساعت 6. نه دیرتر و نه زودتر.

----------


## Hell queen

> مصرف ریتالین برای کاهش خواب و افزایش تمرکز خوب و نتیجه بخشه.
> خودم پارسال تحت نظر متخصص اعصاب و روان مصرف کردم و نتیجه ش رو واقعا دیدم اگه اونو مصرف نمیکردم نمیتونستم پزشکی قبول بشم قطعا موثر بود ولی حتما باید زیر نظر پزشک متخصص مصرف بشه.


دوست عزیز، شما بهتره اول یه کارنامه ای چیزی بذاری که صحت حرفت مشخص بشه بعد بیای به بچه ی مردم ریتالین
 توصیه کنی !!!!
همه ی اونایی که ریتالین مصرف کردن (حتی زیر نظر متخصص !)
باز هم با همچین اطمینانی نمیان دربارش صحبت نمیکنن ،
و حتی با نقاط مثبتش باز هم استفاده ازش رو نفی میکنن.

ر.ا : استارتر شما اگه روزی هفت ساعت هم بخوابی، بازم زمان کافی و لازم برای درس خوندن وجود داره.
کم کردن خواب راه درست و مطمئنی نیست.

----------


## erfann21

شما در 24 ساعت 8ساعت بخوابی
3ساعت برای کارای غیر از درسی
13ساعت میمونه
مگه میخوای چیکار کنی لامصب
اگر هم خیلی گیر دادی به کم کردن خواب برو از دارو خونه یه بسته قرص 60تایی کافئین 200میلی  بگیر قرصاشو نصف کن هر روز اول صب یکی بخور
ولی از خوابت بزنی بازدهی ذهنیتم کم میشه

----------


## lolipop

> میخوام 5 ساعت بخوابم  چطوری طول روز سرحال باشم ؟ چه کار کنم تمرکزم پایین نیاد ؟


سلام
یه سری تایم هستن باید تنظیم کنید
مثلا شما میخواین 7 صبح بیدار شین پس باید ساعت 2 و ربع بخوابید.که حدودا پنج ساعته
در واقع یه تایمیه که آدم خواب کافی رو میکنه ولی نه بطور عمیق
باعث میشه سرحال بمونیو حتی اگه کم بخوابی خوابت نیاد.اصطلاحا قانون 90 دقیقه ایه.باید بازه های خوابیدن چنتا 90 دقیقه باشن
یه سایتی هست تنظیم میکنه تایم مورد نظرو بش میدی بهت میگه کی باید بخوابی یا بیدار شی



ایناها:  https://sleepcalculator.com/

----------


## Saboor Zed

مصرف قهوه هم خوبه

----------


## morteza.ka

> حتما ساعت 12 بخواب تا ساعت 6. نه دیرتر و نه زودتر.


علی نه زودتر حتی ؟  :Yahoo (21):  بابا هرچی سحرخیزتر بشیم که سرحال تر میشیم اینطور نیست ؟ من میخوام بیارمش 11 یا 10 حتی چرا تاکید کردی انقد محکم رو 12 ؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> میخوام 5 ساعت بخوابم  چطوری طول روز سرحال باشم ؟ چه کار کنم تمرکزم پایین نیاد ؟


تنها راهش به هم زدن ساعت خواب هست!!
به این صورت که از ساعت 12 شب تا 6 صبح اصلاً نخوابی و درعوض از ساعت 6 صبح بخوابی تا 11 ظهر و بعدش 11 ظهر بلند شی و ناهار بخوری و دیگه درس بخونی تا 6 صبح فرداش . من خودم 3 هفته همین کارو کردم!!! خیلی گیج شدم و 4 کیلو هم وزنم اضافه تر شد چون تعداد وعده های غذاییت میزه بالا باید حتماً صبح که میخوای بخوابی حداقل نیم ساعت مثلاً ساعت 5:30 تا 6 صبح بری بیرون و پیاده روی کنی یه حس خوبی هم بهت دست میده و هر کس رو میبینی پیش خودت میگی ببینبید من 5:30 صبح اومدم پیاده روی و حس غرور میکنی در حالیکه تمام بدنت سرویس شده و تو حدود 18ساعت بیداری کشیدی و وقتی برمیگردی خونه حس میکنی الان داری به کما میری!!! در ضمن مامان بابات هم قاطی میکنن و گیج میشن که صبح واسه تو میشه ظهر واسه اونا و بعضی اوقات هم ممکنه 2 ظهر بیدار شی بجای 11 ظهر و یکم عصبی هم میشی!!! اینا همش نتایج و تجربه های من بود در این سه هفته ......

----------


## morteza.ka

> دوست عزیز، شما بهتره اول یه کارنامه ای چیزی بذاری که صحت حرفت مشخص بشه بعد بیای به بچه ی مردم ریتالین
>  توصیه کنی !!!!
> همه ی اونایی که ریتالین مصرف کردن (حتی زیر نظر متخصص !)
> باز هم با همچین اطمینانی نمیان دربارش صحبت نمیکنن ،
> و حتی با نقاط مثبتش باز هم استفاده ازش رو نفی میکنن.
> 
> ر.ا : استارتر شما اگه روزی هفت ساعت هم بخوابی، بازم زمان کافی و لازم برای درس خوندن وجود داره.
> کم کردن خواب راه درست و مطمئنی نیست.


من خودم قبلا خوابم وحشتناک زیاد شده بود یه مدت رفتم دکتر اتفاقا ریتالین هم نوشت تو نسخه تازه داروخونه هم با کلی سوال و جواب دارو رو داد . وقتی برگشتم با دوستم صحبت کردم باباش دکتره اون گفت بدش به یه داروخونه و خودت عین آدم خوابتو کم کن انقدم تلقین نکن . منم واقعا به همین سادگی خودم از پس خودم براومدم . البته من خوابم 12-13 بود لون موقع و کردمش 8 حدودا ولی یادمه باباش با چه جدیتی گفت مصرف نکن از این آشغالا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

> علی نه زودتر حتی ؟  بابا هرچی سحرخیزتر بشیم که سرحال تر میشیم اینطور نیست ؟ من میخوام بیارمش 11 یا 10 حتی چرا تاکید کردی انقد محکم رو 12 ؟


ده یه نموره زوده...
در کل که اصرارم واسه این بود که 6 ساعتو بخوابی. چون آدم وقتی بیدار میشه تا نیم ساعت اول راندمانش کمه بعد دوباره زیاد میشه اما دوباره هم کم میشه
اگه 5 بیدار شی خب اون قسمتی که کاهش پیدا میکنه راندمان میفته وسط تایم مطالعاتیت. اما اگه 6 بیدار شی نمیفته

----------


## morteza.ka

> شما در 24 ساعت 8ساعت بخوابی
> 3ساعت برای کارای غیر از درسی
> 13ساعت میمونه
> مگه میخوای چیکار کنی لامصب
> اگر هم خیلی گیر دادی به کم کردن خواب برو از دارو خونه یه بسته قرص 60تایی کافئین 200میلی  بگیر قرصاشو نصف کن هر روز اول صب یکی بخور
> ولی از خوابت بزنی بازدهی ذهنیتم کم میشه


میدونی چیه ؟ من الان که برنامم سبکتره میخوام خوابمو تنظیم کنم که تا چند وقت دیگه بدنم عادت کرده باشه وگرنه الان که اونقد فشرده نمیخونم . من 5 ساعتو با خواب نیمر.وز امتحان کردم امروز ولی فک کنم اینطور که بچه ها میگن بازدهیمو به مرور کم کنه . همون 6 ساعتو باید بخوابم ظاهرا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## morteza.ka

> ده یه نموره زوده...
> در کل که اصرارم واسه این بود که 6 ساعتو بخوابی. چون آدم وقتی بیدار میشه تا نیم ساعت اول راندمانش کمه بعد دوباره زیاد میشه اما دوباره هم کم میشه
> اگه 5 بیدار شی خب اون قسمتی که کاهش پیدا میکنه راندمان میفته وسط تایم مطالعاتیت. اما اگه 6 بیدار شی نمیفته


نفهمیدم چی شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## God_of_war

بعد از خواب یه دونه سوستانول بزن با سوماتروپین بعدش ۴ تا جی اچ ارپی سیکس بزن بعدش تا اخر عمرت بیداری البته اون دنیا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## morteza.ka

> بعد از خواب یه دونه سوستانول بزن با سوماتروپین بعدش ۴ تا جی اچ ارپی سیکس بزن بعدش تا اخر عمرت بیداری البته اون دنیا


بهش فک میکنم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alirezad_031

مصرف قهوه چیزی جز اعتیاد رو درپی نداره, لطفا سراغ اینگونه کارها نرید, قهوه خطرناک نیست ولی استفاده زیادش باعث یه سری بیماری میشه

----------


## God_of_war

داش من هر روز صبح ۶:۱۵ از خواب پا میشم نون میگیرم منم مثل تو بودم نمیتونستم ولی کافیه دو بار پاشی صبح بعدش دیگه مادام العمر راحت پا میشی البته ظهر ۱ ساعت باید خوابید شب هم ساعت ۱۲ گاها ۱ میخوابم البته زمانی که ساعت ۱ میخوابم صبح ها سرم درد می کنه ولی نمیشه در کل ۵ ساعت خوابید ظهر هم اصلا نخوابید

----------


## morteza.ka

> داش من هر روز صبح ۶:۱۵ از خواب پا میشم نون میگیرم منم مثل تو بودم نمیتونستم ولی کافیه دو بار پاشی صبح بعدش دیگه مادام العمر راحت پا میشی البته ظهر ۱ ساعت باید خوابید شب هم ساعت ۱۲ گاها ۱ میخوابم البته زمانی که ساعت ۱ میخوابم صبح ها سرم درد می کنه ولی نمیشه در کل ۵ ساعت خوابید ظهر هم اصلا نخوابید


6ساعتم که میخوابی باز 1ساعت خواب ظهرتو باید داشته باشی ؟ خوب که دقت میکنم میبینم همه میگن 6ساعت شب + خواب ظهر  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## God_of_war

> 6ساعتم که میخوابی باز 1ساعت خواب ظهرتو باید داشته باشی ؟ خوب که دقت میکنم میبینم همه میگن 6ساعت شب + خواب ظهر


میشه ۵ ساعت خوند ولی تا ۳ روز دوام میاری روز چهارم شاید ۱۲ ساعت بخوابی به شخصه نزدیک کنکور اینو تجریه کردم

----------


## morteza.ka

> میشه ۵ ساعت خوند ولی تا ۳ روز دوام میاری روز چهارم شاید ۱۲ ساعت بخوابی به شخصه نزدیک کنکور اینو تجریه کردم


گاملا حق با توعه الان یادم اومد پارسال سر خودم همین بلا اومد چن بار  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*به نظر منم خوب نیست ساعت خوابتون کمتر از ۷ ، نهایتا کمتر از ۶ ساعت باشه
شما ۱۱_۱۲ شب بخوانید ، قبل از ۶ و نیم هم سعی کنید بیدار باشین ، که از ۷ استارت بزنید درس رو 
میتونید حدود ۱۲ ساعت مفید بخونید 
بیشتر از اون فک میکنم نه میتونه بازدهی داشته باشه و نه اصلا لازمه*

----------


## Juliette

> به نام خدا
> ریتالین


با سلام
ریتالین علاوه بر هرینه های زیاد و عدم تایید اصالت و وجود گونه های تقلبی علی رغم هزینه زیاد با یک و چند دانه جوابگو نیست و بایستی مدت زمان طولانی استفاده شود ایضا مدت اثرش دائمی نیست
علیهذا بر اساس گفته و شنیده ها راهنمایی نفرمایید
با سپاس

----------


## SARA_J

به نظرمن اگرمیخوای 5ساعت بخوابی وبعدش سرحال باشی حتمابین بازه 11شب تا4صبح باشه من بایه متخصص مغزواعصاب که حرف میزدم گفتش بهترین زمان برای خواب ساعت10/5شب تا4صبح هستش واگه بین این بازه نخوابی هرچقدردیرتربخوابی به خستگی مفرط  دچارمیشی ونمیتونی بلندشی اما به نظرم شما از11تا5صبح بخوابی عالیه از5صبح شروع کنی به درس خوندن میدونی چقدررررروقت داری !!

----------


## reza fff

سلام وضو با اب سرد اول صبح میتونه کمک کنه...دلیل هلمیشم هم متعادل کردن دما در نقاط حساس بدنه..البته من امتحان نکردم ولی چن نفر ک قبلا کتابخونه میرفتم دیدمشون شنیدم

----------


## reza fff

قهوه و شیرینیجات برا بعضیا مثل خودم اصلن جواب نمیده باعث بهم خوردن تمرکز.جنب و جوش و استرس میشه برا خودم

----------


## Nikolai

> با سلام
> ریتالین علاوه بر هرینه های زیاد و عدم تایید اصالت و وجود گونه های تقلبی علی رغم هزینه زیاد با یک و چند دانه جوابگو نیست و بایستی مدت زمان طولانی استفاده شود ایضا مدت اثرش دائمی نیست
> علیهذا بر اساس گفته و شنیده ها راهنمایی نفرمایید
> با سپاس


سلام جناب
من ساقی ریتالین نیستم ک اینطور نوشتی برام :Yahoo (94): 
باور کن تو عمرم ندیدم حالا میخوای باور نکنیم نکن ولی همه میشناسن ریتالینو بین جوونای این نسل خیلی معروفه . . .
بعدم اینکه من داروخونه ندارم و همونطور که گفتم ساقیم نیستم!!!!! و اینکه اگه این دارو و هر دارویه دیگه ای ضرر داشته باشه برا بدن داروخونه موظفه فقط طبق نسخه پزشک ب بیمار دارو بده نه اینکه ببخشید تو انجمن کنکور فلان کاربر گف ریتالین بخر خوبه برات اومدم ریتالین بگیرم اونم بگه ای ب چشم تو فقط بگو چن بسته می خوای!!!
و اینکه اگه تاپیک و میخوندین کامل می فهمیدین که دوست استارترمون از من و شمام عاقل ترن در مورد ریتالین!!!
اینکه نوشتین ریتالین تقلبی تو بازار زیاده بازم تکرار می کنم من ساقی نیستم داروخونه هم ندارم!!!اگر داروخونه ای جنس تقلبی داده دست بیمار گردن خودشه اگه طرفم از اینو اونو هر کی ریتالین گرفته پای خریت خودشه البته بلانسبت همه!
اینکه میگین با یکی دو دون تاثیر نمیزاره خب اونم معلومه هر دارویی طریقه و مدت زمان مصرف داره!
درمورد هزینه هم من تو جیبه خونواده استارتر نیستم ببنم خودش یا خونوادش ماهی چقدر درمیارن براش صرف می کنه بخره یا نه براش پول خورده این پولا!!!
من نیومدم این نظر و بدم که شما رو بکوبم 
همه اینا رو برای اثبات بی گناهی خودم نوشتم :Yahoo (20): و اینکه ساقی ریتالین یا هر جور ماده یا قرص مشابه نیستم!!! :Yahoo (21): 
و اینکه احتراما و دوستانه یه خواهشی دارم که همه نظرات دوستان و تو تاپیک بخونید :Yahoo (81):

----------


## DR._.ALI

من تو این فکرم کلا اگه بشه نخابم بشم  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Nikolai

> من تو این فکرم کلا اگه بشه نخابم بشم


اگه گوشیت بدون شارژ کردن همیشه روشن می مونه اینم عملیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> اگه گوشیت بدون شارژ کردن همیشه روشن می مونه اینم عملیه


گوشی من که به چل درصد میرسه خاموش میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saboor Zed

ریتالین اگه زیر نظر بیمارستان یا مرکز بهداشت باشه هزینه زیادی نداره چون دولتی هستش من متخصصی که پیشش رفتم گفت تا روز کنکور مشکلی نیست بشرطی که طبق دستور مصرف بشه
واست تشکیل پرونده میدن و اون تعدادی که دکتر واست نوشته بهت میدن و تا روز موعود حق نداری دوباره ازشون بگیری چون بهتون نمیدن
در ضمن من نشنیدم خودم تجربش داشتم و نمیگم که فوق العاده س بلکه حمایتیه و باید خودتم بخواهی.

----------


## morteza.ka

> ریتالین اگه زیر نظر بیمارستان یا مرکز بهداشت باشه هزینه زیادی نداره چون دولتی هستش من متخصصی که پیشش رفتم گفت تا روز کنکور مشکلی نیست بشرطی که طبق دستور مصرف بشه
> واست تشکیل پرونده میدن و اون تعدادی که دکتر واست نوشته بهت میدن و تا روز موعود حق نداری دوباره ازشون بگیری چون بهتون نمیدن
> در ضمن من نشنیدم خودم تجربش داشتم و نمیگم که فوق العاده س بلکه حمایتیه و باید خودتم بخواهی.


داداش میشه بسه ؟  :Yahoo (20):  من گرفتم چی گفتی دیکه گفتی زیر نظر متخصص . منم گفتم یه دکتر علنا به یه دکتر دیگه فحش داد که با کدوم عقلش واسه من ریتالین نوشته . الان فشار رو بچه ها زیاده اینو هی تکرار نکنید خواهشا یهویی جو میگیرتشون یه فکرایی به ذهنشون میزنه . کلا حواسمون به استرس کنکوری ها باشه وجدانا من خودم از اون ناجور استرسیام که یهو یه حرفی میاد تو مخم . نگید اینو هی بچه ها اکی ؟  :Yahoo (21):  تنکس

----------


## morteza.ka

دو نفر گفته بودن قهوه نخورین . قهوه هم بده ؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## morteza.ka

> نفهمیدم چی شد


علی جان توضی بده دیه خو نفهمیدم  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Nikolai

> 


بیین دوتا راه بت دادم 
ب قول هومن برق نورد ب غیر این دو تا راه که راه دیگه ای نیست نه یه راه سومیم هست!  :Yahoo (1): 
از اون جای که پسری می تونی از کافور تو غذات استفاده کنی اینجوری کم کم بعد یه مدت خودت متوجه می شی که خیلی از وقت مردت و اتلاف وقتت کم شده مخصوصا در طول شب!! : )))))))
پس یه بار دیگه با هم مرور می کنیم راه های پیشنهادی رو: )
1-ریتالین!
2-برادر سندی!!
3-کافور!!!
البته می تونی به صورت ترکیبی هم از سه تا راه بالا استفاده کنی فقط توجه کن مورد دو و سه رو نمی تونی باهم ترکیبی انجام بدی چون درین صورت داری اچتبا میزنی و عملا اون وقت حرفا و کارای استاد سندی و کلا آهنگ برات بی معنی می شه : )
ولی جدی بدون شوخی من نظر همه دوستان خوندم تا اینجا نظر همشونم محترم و بدرد بخور 
از همه نظرات میشه نتیجه گیری کرد بهترین نظر که اکثرن قبولش داشتن بچه ها اینه که ب جای از وقت خواب زدنت روی این مهارت تمرین کن که هر روز از وقت مرده و الکی چت مخ زدت! کم کنی حالا کم یا زیاد . . .
ب نظرم سالم ترین بهداشتی ترین و پاستوریزه ترین روش ممکن همینه : )
حالا ب نظرتون ب غیر این چهارراه راه دیگه هم داریم؟!  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## Saboor Zed

> داداش میشه بسه ؟  من گرفتم چی گفتی دیکه گفتی زیر نظر متخصص . منم گفتم یه دکتر علنا به یه دکتر دیگه فحش داد که با کدوم عقلش واسه من ریتالین نوشته . الان فشار رو بچه ها زیاده اینو هی تکرار نکنید خواهشا یهویی جو میگیرتشون یه فکرایی به ذهنشون میزنه . کلا حواسمون به استرس کنکوری ها باشه وجدانا من خودم از اون ناجور استرسیام که یهو یه حرفی میاد تو مخم . نگید اینو هی بچه ها اکی ؟  تنکس


طبیعیه که نظر پزشکا با هم یکسان نیست اونم متخصصای اعصاب
بنده هم به زور ریتالین رو تو حلق استارتر عزیز فرو نکردم فقط تجربه شخصیم رو گفتم دوست عزیز همین حال اینکه شما مخالفید یا نه به بنده ربطی نداره این نظر شماست.

----------


## Nikolai

> دو نفر گفته بودن قهوه نخورین . قهوه هم بده ؟


قهوه مشکلی نداره اگه بیماری خاصی نداری مثلا من تپش قلب دارم قهوه رو بخاطر کافئین موجود نمی تونم بخورم
ولی یادت نره تو هیچ چیزی افراط نکنی که مفید ترین چیزام زیادشون سمه . . .
رو بعضیام دیدم واقعا تاثیر نداره مث خودم!
اگه تاثیر داره برات بخور ولی زیاده روی نکن . . .

----------


## Nikolai

> طبیعیه که نظر پزشکا با هم یکسان نیست اونم متخصصای اعصاب
> بنده هم به زور ریتالین رو تو حلق استارتر عزیز فرو نکردم فقط تجربه شخصیم رو گفتم دوست عزیز همین حال اینکه شما مخالفید یا نه به بنده ربطی نداره این نظر شماست.


استارتر خودشه داش! :Yahoo (4): 
حرفت درسته ب نظر من اگه ریتالین یا هر داروی دیگه ای مصرف می شه باید طبق دستور پزشک پیش رفت و مدام توسط پزشک چک شد . . .

----------


## erfann21

> بیین دوتا راه بت دادم 
> ب قول هومن برق نورد ب غیر این دو تا راه که راه دیگه ای نیست نه یه راه سومیم هست! 
> از اون جای که پسری می تونی از کافور تو غذات استفاده کنی اینجوری کم کم بعد یه مدت خودت متوجه می شی که خیلی از وقت مردت و اتلاف وقتت کم شده مخصوصا در طول شب!! : )))))))
> پس یه بار دیگه با هم مرور می کنیم راه های پیشنهادی رو: )
> 1-ریتالین!
> 2-برادر سندی!!
> 3-کافور!!!
> البته می تونی به صورت ترکیبی هم از سه تا راه بالا استفاده کنی فقط توجه کن مورد دو و سه رو نمی تونی باهم ترکیبی انجام بدی چون درین صورت داری اچتبا میزنی و عملا اون وقت حرفا و کارای استاد سندی و کلا آهنگ برات بی معنی می شه : )
> ولی جدی بدون شوخی من نظر همه دوستان خوندم تا اینجا نظر همشونم محترم و بدرد بخور 
> ...


شت :Yahoo (21): 
کافور چیه حاجی
مگه مردم بیسچاری مشغول این کاران :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mysterious

> دو نفر گفته بودن قهوه نخورین . قهوه هم بده ؟


قهوه رو مخصوصا تلخش میگن بیخوابی میاره
به معده ی من که نساخت پدرمو یه روز در اورد 
ولی نسکافه روزی یه فنجون عالیه البته برندای مختلف استفاده کردم سعی کن ایرانیشو نگیری :Yahoo (21): 
در ضمن ساعت خوابت که تنظیم بشه خود به خود مغزت عادت میکنه به بیداری و تایم خوابش
اولش سخته فقط(واسه من ۳ روزه اوکی شد)

----------


## Seyed Chester

> دو نفر گفته بودن قهوه نخورین . قهوه هم بده ؟


نه قهوه رو بخور مود ت رو خوب ميكنه
من قبلا صبا چاي ميخوردم تا ظهر ك ميرسيد انرژيم ميرفت
ولي الان قهوه ميخورم خوبمه

----------


## .khosro.

چند فازه رو امتحان کن شاید جواب داد، مثلا شب سه ساعت بخواب ظهر یا عصر هم دو ساعت، یا مثلا2/5 به 2/5... ساعتشو جابجا کن مطابق با سلیقه و ساعتایی که میتونی خوب یخونی

----------


## morteza.ka

> بیین دوتا راه بت دادم 
> ب قول هومن برق نورد ب غیر این دو تا راه که راه دیگه ای نیست نه یه راه سومیم هست! 
> از اون جای که پسری می تونی از کافور تو غذات استفاده کنی اینجوری کم کم بعد یه مدت خودت متوجه می شی که خیلی از وقت مردت و اتلاف وقتت کم شده مخصوصا در طول شب!! : )))))))
> پس یه بار دیگه با هم مرور می کنیم راه های پیشنهادی رو: )
> 1-ریتالین!
> 2-برادر سندی!!
> 3-کافور!!!
> البته می تونی به صورت ترکیبی هم از سه تا راه بالا استفاده کنی فقط توجه کن مورد دو و سه رو نمی تونی باهم ترکیبی انجام بدی چون درین صورت داری اچتبا میزنی و عملا اون وقت حرفا و کارای استاد سندی و کلا آهنگ برات بی معنی می شه : )
> ولی جدی بدون شوخی من نظر همه دوستان خوندم تا اینجا نظر همشونم محترم و بدرد بخور 
> ...


مراعات کن خونواده اینجا نشسته  :Yahoo (20): 
بین دومی و سومی یکم شک دارم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## morteza.ka

> قهوه رو مخصوصا تلخش میگن بیخوابی میاره
> به معده ی من که نساخت پدرمو یه روز در اورد


قهوه تلخ باشه مگه اثرش بیشتره ؟  :Yahoo (21):  منم معدم اذیت میشه قهوه میخورم ممکنه فاتحش خونده شه با قهوه ؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> منم خیلی دلم میخاد اینکارو کنم ولی نمیدونم چجوری
> بیشتر فکر میکنم ژنتیکی و ارثی باشه. چون من خودم کلا همیشه خواب ام 
> از اونطرف ملت توی خوابگاه ساعت 3 میخوابن ساعت 7 صبح از خواب بیدار میشن از عموقناد هم سرحال تر هستن


سلام همسایه ، آدما فرق میکنن منم همینجوریم ساعت خوابم بیشتر از دوستامه
ولی خب لزومی نداره آدم از خوابش بزنه ، از تایمای دیگه میشه زد

----------


## Mysterious

> قهوه تلخ باشه مگه اثرش بیشتره ؟  منم معدم اذیت میشه قهوه میخورم ممکنه فاتحش خونده شه با قهوه ؟


منم شنیدم اینجوری
شما رو نمدونم ولی پدر من در اومد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## morteza.ka

> منم شنیدم اینجوری
> شما رو نمدونم ولی پدر من در اومد


یعنی ممکنه بعدن به غلط کردن بیفتم ؟  :Yahoo (21):  منظورم اینه که قهوه مشکل جبران نشدنی ای واسه معده به وجود میاره ؟ چیکار کنم بجاش خو خوابم میگیره همش  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mysterious

> یعنی ممکنه بعدن به غلط کردن بیفتم ؟  منظورم اینه که قهوه مشکل جبران نشدنی ای واسه معده به وجود میاره ؟ چیکار کنم بجاش خو خوابم میگیره همش


نه در اون حدم نیست :Yahoo (21): 
ولی زیاد بخوری مثله چایی میشه برات 
مولتی ویتامین بخور یا برو آزمایش.
البته اراده ام خیلی مهمه

----------


## morteza.ka

> نه در اون حدم نیست
> ولی زیاد بخوری مثله چایی میشه برات 
> مولتی ویتامین بخور یا برو آزمایش.
> البته اراده ام خیلی مهمه


مولتی ویتامینو با دکتر مشورت کنم یا از داروخونه بگیرم خودم ؟ یه بار یه دکتری گفت نخور دیگه نخوردم  :Yahoo (21):  هر روز میخوری شما ؟

----------


## Delgir

اول اینکه کم تر از هفت ساعت مفید نخواب چون کیفیت میاد پایین
اگه قبل خواب فکر میکنی  یه نیم ساعتی جدا کن براش
تمرکز داشتن اصلی ترین چیز تو درس خوندنه پس سعی کن عوض کم خوابی تمرکزتو بالاببری
خواب گرفتن موقع درس به خاطر بدون هدفی و بدون برنامه ریزی بودنم هست برنامه کوتاه مدت و بلند مدت عاقلانه بچین 
اگر خوابت میگیره صبح یا بعضی موقعا قهوه البته جنس خوبش مفیده

----------


## Mysterious

> مولتی ویتامینو با دکتر مشورت کنم یا از داروخونه بگیرم خودم ؟ یه بار یه دکتری گفت نخور دیگه نخوردم  هر روز میخوری شما ؟


خب دکتر منطقی تره ولی حتما میفرستت آزمایش
شاید مشکلتون کم خونی یا چیز دیگه ایی باشه

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط morteza.ka


میخوام 5 ساعت بخوابم  چطوری طول روز سرحال باشم ؟ چه کار کنم تمرکزم پایین نیاد ؟



من خودم 11:30 شب میخوابم ، 5:30 صبح بیدار میشم ، نه خوابم میاد نه کسل میشم 

زود بخوابید و زود بیدار شید همین 

اتفاقاً زود بیدار شدن خودش یه جور انگیزه میده به آدم که همه خوابن ولی من بیدار شدم که درس بخونم به خاطر همینم تمرکزتون اصلا پایین نمیاد_

----------


## BenN

بنظرم فقط برای یک روز طول زمانی که دارید اون کار اصلی هدفتون رو تایم بگیرید براش دقیقا بعد پی میبرید که مشکلتون کمبود وقت نیست

----------


## im.awbol

> کسی هست از کم کردن خوابش نتیجه گرفته باشه ؟


بنده از 9 ساعت به 5 ساعت
ولی کم کم ، کم کردم

----------


## AynazZ

تجربه ی من میگه عامل پرخوابی و کسل بودن( اگررررر مشکل کم خونی و یا تیرویید نباشه) بی انگیزه بودنو ناامیدی, بی برنامگی و ورزش نکردنه. در غیر اینصورت همون ۶ساعت خوابه شب که البته تو تایم مناسبش باشه مثلا حدود ۱۲ تا ۶ و یه چورته کوتاهه ۲۰ دیقه ای در روز واقعا کافیه.

----------


## metiz

مشکل من اینه که اگه شیش ساعت شب بخوابم بعد از ظهر حتما باید یه چرتی بزنم و اگر هم چرت بزنم شب دیگه خوابم نمیبره.. دوستان متوجه ان که اگه شب بی خواب شی چه فجایعی ممکنه رخ بده :Yahoo (21): 
خلاصه این یه چرخه غیر قابل حل برای من بود و الان هشت ساعت شبو میخوابم و بیشتر تمرکزم رو اتلاف وقت شد :Yahoo (21): 
دوستانی که خوابشونو کم کردن شمام اوایل اینطوریا بودین؟واقعا عادت میشه؟!

----------


## mnn

:Yahoo (21):

----------

